# Sticky  Official Smith & Wesson Photo Thread!



## Shipwreck

Post your pics of your fav S&Ws (you own) here!


----------



## Shipwreck




----------



## Arizona Desertman




----------



## Shipwreck

Awesome collection!


----------



## Arizona Desertman

Shipwreck said:


> Awesome collection!


Thank You!
The Model 29 was my 2nd handgun it originally had an 8 3/8ths inch barrel. I fired thousands of full power rounds out of it. So much so that I wore out the forcing cone. I then replaced the barrel with a four inch as it was a lot easier to carry. My 3rd handgun was the nickel plated J-frame Model 49 Bodyguard. I always wanted an all stainless Model 640 in 38 Special but could never find one until just a few years ago. So at the time I settled for the Model 49 instead.


----------



## ks1




----------



## Belt Fed




----------



## Belt Fed

Not a pistol but it is a S&W.


----------



## Belt Fed




----------



## Javbike

Belt Fed said:


> View attachment 21592
> View attachment 21593
> View attachment 21594
> View attachment 21595
> View attachment 21596
> View attachment 21597
> View attachment 21598


Nice knive I hsve the same one


----------



## Javbike

Here’s my little family of s/w


----------



## old tanker

The 1076 is my favorite S&W pistol while the Highway Patrolman is the classic working-class revolver.


----------



## ks1

Just ordered this one for hands-on comparison with the XDM-10mm which I love.


----------



## Belt Fed

ks1 said:


> Just ordered this one for hands-on comparison with the XDM-10mm which I love.


Let us know what you think, i still prefer the XDM over the Smith.


----------



## ks1

Belt Fed said:


> Let us know what you think, i still prefer the XDM over the Smith.


Sure will!


----------



## bigtex10mm

My 1066 in 10mm.


----------



## MPDC69

Oldie. Model 49


----------



## MPDC69

Sorry, wrong thread.


----------



## Shipwreck

That belongs in the Springfield Photo thread please....


----------



## ks1

Belt Fed said:


> Let us know what you think, i still prefer the XDM over the Smith.


So, I was at the range with it today. While it's a really nice pistol, like you, I prefer the XDM: better trigger, more accurate (in my hands), easier to conceal (the 3.8" variant; at the expense of fewer rounds, but still...). I am still keeping it, though.


----------



## Belt Fed

ks1 said:


> So, I was at the range with it today. While it's a really nice pistol, like you, I prefer the XDM: better trigger, more accurate (in my hands), easier to conceal (the 3.8" variant; at the expense of fewer rounds, but still...). I am still keeping it, though.


Did it shoot low with those high sights?


----------



## ks1

Belt Fed said:


> Did it shoot low with those high sights?


No, but initially the placement was a bit to the left - had to adjust the position of my trigger finger to correct.


----------



## Belt Fed

Couldn't get this S&W 10mm to hit right with the suppressor sights that come with it, then i put Dawson sights on it. still wouldn't hit high enough so i just swampfox't it.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

I've had a few - and still have a few. But, my "favorite" is the 6906 LEO Trade In that I got 30 years ago.


----------



## SSGN_Doc




----------



## SSGN_Doc




----------



## old tanker

Screw all the plastic!!
Stumbled onto this today. From what I can figure out this revolver is from a group of Model 3 Russians produced for the domestic commercial market. Chambered in .44 Russian, the serial number is 35896. There is a diamond with the letters SH stamped in the butt, denoting Schuyler, Hartley & Graham, the largest firearm dealer in the United States in 1860.

The seven inch barrel has the standard Smith & Wesson legend in English, not Cyrillic. The barrel does not look shortened.Overall the finish is dark, but the bore looks good, only a couple of minor marks. The front sight seems like it may be a period replacement. The lock up is excellent and the mainspring is strong. Pretty good condition for a hundred forty some year old revolver.


----------



## Belt Fed

That's nice.


----------



## Stealth .45




----------

